# Ferrari F430 @ Pride & Performance



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

here is a very nice F430 that was booked in for some enhancement and a deep clean on the interior,

The car was washed prior to me arriving so i started off buy claying the paint using dodo juice gentle grey and born slippy,

once the car was dryed i then had some touching up that the owner wanted doing,

Before


















































































The wheels were removed so that i could sort the wheels and under arches,


























after a little clean i treated the wheels with wolf chemicals brake duster,


























and then autosmart tardis










now the wheels are nice and clean










i then waxed the wheels










all done










while the wheels were off i also cleaned the arches and brakes










and put back together










once the paint was dryed it looked much better (i know not as good as a body shop)










































once the paint was sorted and the wheels all done and replaced i started to look around at the defects i was dealing with


















these were removed using scholl s17+










before










after










during


















before










after


















once the polishing was completed i waxed the bodywork using dodo juice supernatural,










I then dressed the tyres with RD50 any trims and seals using swissvax products cleaned the windows and took care of any other little details,

All done :thumb:


















































































































































































































































also the interior needed a deep clean

you can see why :lol:


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































































































and this was a surprise 


















As always thanks for looking and comments and questions welcome :thumb:

Nic
www.prideandperformance.co.uk


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great turnaround Nic, the mouse WTF?! Gutted I couldnt come up with James last weekend for your tuition day. Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing work there matey, bet the owner was surprised to see that come out of the car :lol:


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

*Great Results*

Who would let a F430 get in that state? May I ask what you used on the leather?

Amazing results, great stuff look forward to seeing more.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Great turnaround Nic, the mouse WTF?! Gutted I couldnt come up with James last weekend for your tuition day. Thanks for posting:thumb:


WTF indeed when i reached in and pulled it from under the seat :wall:

no problem mate we will be sorting something again soon so i will catch you next time :thumb:


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:

I actually cannot believe the state the owner let that car get into


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

indydulay said:


> Who would let a F430 get in that state? May I ask what you used on the leather?
> 
> Amazing results, great stuff look forward to seeing more.


i used buffalo leather cleaner on the leather, they are local to me but i am sure you can find them on ebay :thumb:

it also needed about 10 magic sponges :lol:


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great work again Nic, some fantastic cars you've been working on recently.:thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice turn around. The inside looks squeeky clean (mouse joke) i'll get my coat.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

UberCool1 said:


> Great work again Nic, some fantastic cars you've been working on recently.:thumb:


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mgs Detail said:


> Very nice turn around. The inside looks squeeky clean (mouse joke) i'll get my coat.


:lol:


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha,, very good... I was driving a ferrari one day and a mouse ran down my arm and onto the dash !!!! when I got to the garage I found a nest in the back with about six tiny little babies.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RivieraV said:


> Haha,, very good... I was driving a ferrari one day and a mouse ran down my arm and onto the dash !!!! when I got to the garage I found a nest in the back with about six tiny little babies.


was this your car :speechles :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Nic


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Nic.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking work mate!, lol @ the mouse, this is exactly why I always wear gloves when doing interiors, never know what you might come across! :doublesho

Richard


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Nic. Poor Mickey the mouse looked in need of a good meal, bath and electro shock therapy:lol:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice work. Great car.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work Nic :thumb:

What's with the mouse mate ? Does the owner expect you to detail it as well :lol::lol:

At least it's a mouse and not a Spider ( Alive !) Huntsman :doublesho

I nearly had a heart attack one day when this ugly beast stuck it's head out the door jambs , I sliced it open with my pressure washer !

Mario


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

i think the mouse was a gonner, although i think that was for the best as i would of ran a mile if it was moving,



Rgk Detailing said:


> Cracking work mate!, lol @ the mouse, this is exactly why I always wear gloves when doing interiors, never know what you might come across! :doublesho
> 
> Richard


thanks mate,

yes gloves are a must most of the time, but at you may guess this was a time i did not have any on :wall:



Eurogloss said:


> Nice work Nic :thumb:
> 
> What's with the mouse mate ? Does the owner expect you to detail it as well :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


thanks mate,

i'm not a fan of spiders in the slightest 

lucky we only get little ones here with no teeth


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Nice work Nic...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work...looks amazing..


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

A monster drives that car? jejej


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant work.

Has the owner lost touch with his senses and let a dog in the car (judging by the hair) or is his lady friend a tad hairy?? lol

I wouldn't care how much money i'd have, i wouldn't let a dog or hairy lady anywhere near italian leather! lol

How the hell would a mouse make its way in there too? Obviously his little heart couldn't take the extreme cornering G forces of the 430 and killed over under the seat. lol


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Car like that in a state like that. Lucky there is people like your self out there to do a top job. Looks lovely top work


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys,

yeah i could not believe that some one had let there dog and mouse in the car either :wall:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, both in and out! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice work there buddy. Cracking work on the interior :thumb:

You say the paint isn't as good as a body shop, but it certainly tidies the car up nicely. A lot of body shops wouldn't do as good a job, trust me ..


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Bit of a sorry state!! How a mouse gets in your ferrari i'll never know!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ali said:


> Bit of a sorry state!! How a mouse gets in your ferrari i'll never know!


actually its quite easy to enter the interior of a supercar. lots of cable tubes vents etc


----------

